
Rhode Island Bill Would Impose Fee for Accessing Online Pornnography [pdf] - dmitrygr
http://webserver.rilin.state.ri.us/BillText/BillText18/SenateText18/S2584.pdf
======
dmitrygr
Fun bit:

(a) An Internet service provider, as defined [...] shall provide with any
Internet service or product sold, leased or distributed, a digital blocking
capability that renders inaccessible sexual content and/or patently offensive
material[...] (c) Any digital blocking capability may be deactivated after a
consumer: [...] (4) Pays a one time twenty dollar ($20.00) digital access fee.

And:

The attorney general or a consumer may seek damages of up to five hundred
dollars ($500) for each piece of content that was reported but not
subsequently blocked.

And the final summary:

This act would require Internet service providers to provide digital blocking
of sexual content and patently offensive material. It would allow consumers to
deactivate digital block upon payment of a twenty dollar ($20.00) fee. This
act would take effect upon passage.

